# My Plant Substrate



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok so here is what I am thinking about my new substrate,

1)Top soil
2)Tetra complete substrate
3)Dry floor
4)Eco Complete

Am I missing anything or is this good?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

All of that?


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

LOLOLOL yeah I guess.... from what I have read, videos I've watch, people I've pm'ed,lol The tetra is just a fert that I trickly over the base layer. So its dirt on bottom because of the minerals and such. Dryfloor will be kinda my filler to add depth to the floor. Plus I hear its high in iron. Eco complete to top it off. I mean hey I would just but 10 bags of eco complete but I can afford it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

what size tank?
eco is roughly 25 bucks a 20# bag.

I got 4 5g buckets of [email protected] bucks a piece for my 210.

Bob is the one to talk to on this. I suggest you either PM or email beaslbob(help me here if i got the name wrong folks) before you attempt a NPT style aquarium. 
If you do it right you wont need a filter at all,But, I highly suggest conversing with that member before you move an inch further.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Its a 75 gallon tank. The one I'm trying to get donations for the troop project


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes I have spoken with him. I was hoping he would show up on this thread,lol.. hint hint..


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

where is bob?

(now i gotta watch "what about bob?")


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Ha! Love that movie!


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So how does this set up look... Good?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Petco is having a sale of the Eco. $15.99 for a 20lb bag free shipping if $50 or $55 over. Dont remember. If not, Petco sells them individually in the stores for $19.99 a bag.*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> where is bob?
> 
> (now i gotta watch "what about bob?")



*r2

peat moss
sand
pro choice select.

so there*old dude


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *Petco is having a sale of the Eco. $15.99 for a 20lb bag free shipping if $50 or $55 over. Dont remember. If not, Petco sells them individually in the stores for $19.99 a bag.*


I saw that! I wanted to place just one order so I called "That Fish Place" and they said they would price match!


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> *r2
> 
> peat moss
> sand
> ...


Thing is I cant find pro choice locally. dry floor is 100% pure clay that is fire baked. Its suppose to be full of iron and maybe something else I think. I was thinking peat moss but I thought top soil will have more minerals and things in it. Does peat moss have minerals and good all that good stuff in it as well?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

jons4real said:


> Thing is I cant find pro choice locally. dry floor is 100% pure clay that is fire baked. Its suppose to be full of iron and maybe something else I think. I was thinking peat moss but I thought top soil will have more minerals and things in it. Does peat moss have minerals and good all that good stuff in it as well?


*Peat moss doesnt contain minerals. If it does, it is very very very little. I used to keep carnivorous plants and I had to use peat moss for their flooring because its acidic and plain. If it had nutrients and minerals, it wouldve made the carnivorous plants root's rot. *


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Peat moss is lower in fertz the potting soil. 

My excperience with potting soil is that is possibly container too my fertz leading to more algae problems. But that experience is very limited.

my .02


----------

